# Why did my betta die?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

My wife has had a betta in a 2 gallon bowl now for quite some time. It seemed to be fine. He always knew when he was going to be fed, and opened his mouth when she got near the bowl.

For 2 days it was going around the bowl and putting bubbles at the top. I just looked now and it was on it's side at the bottem.

I don't take care of bettas and I'm not sure what it could have been?


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Well it might have died of old age if it was 5+ years old. I'm guessing the bowl was unheated, so that might have been the problem. Since Bettas are tropical, they need heaters. If he had white spots on him it maybe was ich


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

By the time a Betta reaches a petstore, it is already middle-aged. It takes awhile to develop fully, you see.

Blowing bubbles sounds like it was trying to make a nest. 
That would mean that it had elevated testosterone levels.
Testosterone elevation is a severe immune system inhibitor. ( many fish don't live long after spawning for just this reason. ) Any disease causing organisma present may have goten a new opportunity to make their move.

Maybe your fish, which was already likely fairly aged, got sick as a result of all this. It happens. I doubt that you really could have done much more to prevent it.


----------



## Allie72 (Dec 22, 2008)

It sound like your betta... if from a local fish store, was just in a cup too long. I, myself have trouble keeping cup betta for some reason. 
Since you are in Canada, we do need a heater for our betta. Temperature fluctuation stress their immune systems. So A heater 3-5g tank heated, set at 78-80*, would be best from my experience.


----------

